# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Biendebuter.net - Le site web >  Je suis déçu

## Ratcochon 2

J'avais mal lu "biendebuter" et lu quelque chose comme Canard Burger.
Je me suis dit "OMG, CANARD PC SE LANCE DANS LA GASTRONOMIE !  ::o:  " mais non.  ::sad::  (Pas que ça m'intéressait tellement mais la vérité parait ennuyeuse maintenant... ::zzz::  )

Suis-je le seul déçu ? et si il en a, ok; mais est-ce les meilleurs ?

----------


## gros_bidule

Pareil. D'autant qu'un canard ça ne débute pas, ça joue progamer tout de suite.

----------


## Argha

Vraie question. Répondez !

----------


## Izual

Canard Burger ?  ::o:

----------


## Madvince

Je ne sais pas ce que tu prends mais j'en veux.

----------


## raaaahman

Du Jet... 


...pardon.  ::rolleyes::

----------

